# What does protective notice mean?



## mousey (9 Dec 2008)

Hi All
I have tried numerous web searches to find exact meaning of the term. I have been put on protective notice and am told that I need to complete this weeks work asap. 
Can anyone advise also if protective notice means no paycheck also, last payment would have been for November. 
Appreciate any info/advice that can be given
Thanks


----------



## Bob the slob (9 Dec 2008)

got this from boards.ie

Afaik, "protective notice" is notice that your job may be terminated after the notice period has expired, though it may not. 

I always thought that the "protective" part referred to protecting the company against legislation for failing to give adequate notice.


----------



## mousey (9 Dec 2008)

Hi Bob 
yeah i saw that thread alright but i just didnt find it as factual so to speak, was hoping for a more black and white answer. Thanks though


----------

